# Matagorda



## Brady Mears (Oct 10, 2013)

Was cruising around in the surf today looking for working birds and as soon as I came out of the jetties running strait I saw about 10-15 BIG tarpon rolling ... They rolled about 4 more times them dissapeared


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the report!


----------



## georg.matej (Apr 17, 2012)

send them my way, PA jetties! None there yesterday, but there was a 800 lb Tiger shark drug all the way back from Bov Hall pier to PA!


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Fish*

Thank I'll go shark fishin, anybody want to go?:doowapsta


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

shotman said:


> Thank I'll go shark fishin, anybody want to go?:doowapsta


Ill be on the Island thurs and fishing most of Friday and chilln and grilln on sat so stop by.


----------

